# Erdkunde...



## stieglitz (7 Juni 2004)

Bei einer Recherche über Ungarn bin ich auf die o.g. Seite gestossen.
Beim anklicken eines beliebigen Feldes geht sofort ein Fenster auf,
mit o.k, zum Dialer download. Dort keine Angaben zu den Kosten.
Im Impressum steht dann, dass die einmalige Einwahl € 29,95 kostet.

Bei Google erscheint diese Seite gleich an 2. oder 3. Stelle.

Das ist die gleiche üble Abzocke wie Mahlvorlagen etc.

Ich habe meine Information dann bei Wikipedia erhalten. *- kostenlos -*  

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Gegen ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot ist ja zunächst einmal nichts einzuwenden. Der Wert des Inhaltes steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Ich gehe einmal davon aus, dass vor Einwahl des Dialers der Preis nochmals angezeigt wird, ausprobieren werde ich dies bestimmt nicht.

Was mich jedoch stutzig macht, ist, dass bei diesem Angebot unterschiedliche Preise auftauchen.
Auf der Startseite unten, ganz klein: 29,95/call.
Bei den Anbieterinformationen vor dem ersten 'oK' je nach akzeptierten Scripten entweder 15 EUR oder 30 EUR mit unterschiedlichen Einwahlnummern.
Ob das handwerkliche Fehler sind oder irgendwelche Einwahl optimierende Experimente sind und das seine Richtigkeit hat, mag ich nicht beurteilen.
Auf jeden Fall trägt sowas sicher dazu bei, das Vertrauen in dieses Zahlungsmittel weiter gegen Null sinken zu lassen.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall trägt sowas sicher dazu bei, das Vertrauen in dieses Zahlungsmittel
> weiter gegen Null sinken zu lassen.



Die Kurve ist bereits asymptotisch gegen Null tendierend angelangt, der Abstand von 
der X-Achse ist nicht mehr im Bereich des Messbaren 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (7 Juni 2004)

Gegen kostenpflichtige Informationen habe ich gar nichts, wenn
1. ich vorher weiss was mich erwartet, und  2. der Preis nicht unverschämt ist 29,95 € und ich die Information nicht an x Stellen eh
schon kostenlos erhalten kann.

Gebt mal zum Spass den Namen des GF aus dem Impressum in google ein

Er bietet noch eine ganze Reihe solcher Dienste an.

Ich falle sicherlich nicht auf solche Angebote herein, möchte aber nicht wissen, wieviel Kinder bzw. deren Eltern bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung
einen Schreianfall bekommen.
Dieser Art der Bezahlung ist nun wirklich diskreditiert bis auf letzte.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Juni 2004)

ganz abgesehen, dass das durch Werbung verdeckte Impressum nicht funktioniert, wird dabei gleich auch der Preis verdeckt.


----------



## Counselor (7 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Dort keine Angaben zu den Kosten. Im Impressum steht dann, dass die einmalige Einwahl € 29,95 kostet.


Eine ziemliche Unverschämtheit. Der Kauf eines Erdkunde Schulbuchs kostet einmalig etwa  12 EUR.


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2004)

Die Bereitschaft zu hemmungsloser Rücksichtslosigkeit scheint ein Erfolgsfaktor des Gewerbes zu sein. Aus eigener Anschauung haben diese Gestalten eher keinen Bezug zu Schulbuchpreisen, weil Schulbücher im bisherigen Leben offensichtlich nur eine geringe Rolle gespielt haben.

Es gibt Grund zu der Annahme, dass sie wenigstens lesen können. Jedenfalls ist der hier aufgefallene Fehler mit dem Impressum jetzt behoben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (7 Juni 2004)

*Lesen, Rechnen und Schreiben.*

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Chronische Diskalkulie:

dialercenter

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## News (7 Juni 2004)

Immerhin lobenswert, welch kritische Stimmen sich in besagtem Forum manchmal zu Wort melden, obwohl es sich offensichtlich ebenfalls um Dialeranbieter handelt...


----------



## sascha (7 Juni 2004)

> obwohl es sich offensichtlich ebenfalls um Dialeranbieter handelt...



Vielleicht passt statt *obwohl* sogar besser *weil*. Wer vernünftig Geld verdienen will hat ja nichts davon, wenn ein paar schwarze Schafe den Ruf der gesamten Branche ruinieren.


----------



## Eniac (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Lesen, Rechnen und Schreiben.*

> [dialercenter]

Forumsmitglied ^[email protected]@N^ hat dort eine sehr interessante Signatur, die auf die domain "raucher" mit der TLD von Antigua verweist.

Jetzt kann man sogar mittels *Dialer für nur noch 2EUR/min. das Rauchen aufgeben, ist das nicht phantastisch! Ministerin Schmidt wird sicherlich hoch erfreut über diesen äusserst konstruktiven Beitrag zur Gesundheitsreform sein.

Der Trick dürfte vermutlich darin bestehen, die Leute solange abzuzocken, bis sie einfach keine Kohle mehr zum Rauchen haben.  Dafür leben sie aber fortan gesund, wirklich genial!

Eniac


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2004)

*Re: Lesen, Rechnen und Schreiben.*



			
				Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trick dürfte vermutlich darin bestehen, die Leute solange abzuzocken, bis sie einfach keine Kohle mehr zum Rauchen haben.


Kann aber funktionieren.
Lösch diesen Part lieber, bevor ein verzweifelter Gesundheitspolitiker das sieht...


----------



## stieglitz (8 Juni 2004)

Bei den derzeitigen Zigarettenpreisen brauch ich nicht noch zusätzlich einen Dialer um mir das Rauchen abzugwöhnen. :-? 


Ein Zitat aus dem Dialercenter in Bezug auf den Währungsrechner:

_Das ist kein Fehler sondern hilft dem User sich zu orientieren. Nicht jeder weiß in welchem Land er mit € bezahlen kann und dann schaut man eben z.B. unter "Spanisch" nach._

*Und diese Auskunft dann für € 29,95 !!!!*
Da braucht man ja wohl nichts mehr zu kommentieren.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Rex Cramer (8 Juni 2004)

M. S. schrieb:
			
		

> _Das ist kein Fehler sondern hilft dem User sich zu orientieren. Nicht jeder weiß in welchem Land er mit € bezahlen kann und dann schaut man eben z.B. unter "Spanisch" nach._



Ob er das ganz ohne Rotwerden bringt? Schade, dass man das nicht sehen kann.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2004)

Wie fürsorglich man vom Betreiber ist (wahrscheinlich aus der eigenen Schwäche auf dem Sektor entstanden) 
ist auch die falsche Schreibweise ohne "h" aktiv und leitet auf die "richtige" Seite um.

die Umlautversion ist (noch) nicht aktiv , die hat sich ein anderer wohlbekannter 
Betreiber "unter den Nagel gerissen" , da sich das wohl (noch) nicht lohnt , bevor die 
bevorzugte Zielgruppe Standard-IE-User noch keine Umlautdomains direkt aufrufen kann.

cp


----------



## stieglitz (8 Juni 2004)

Wir wissen ja alle worum es hier geht:

Zitat:

_Willkommen auf unserer Webmasterseite!

Verdienen Sie schnell und einfach Geld mit w......de._


das sagt doch alles. 
Unglaublich, kopfschüttel

_URL editiert , bitte nicht der Form posten, daß das jeder Dummie sofort mit Copy/Paste
 ausprobieren kann ,  siehe auch NUB tf/mod  _


----------



## drboe (8 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bereitschaft zu hemmungsloser Rücksichtslosigkeit scheint ein Erfolgsfaktor des Gewerbes zu sein. Aus eigener Anschauung haben diese Gestalten eher keinen Bezug zu Schulbuchpreisen, weil Schulbücher im bisherigen Leben offensichtlich nur eine geringe Rolle gespielt haben.


Es ist m. E. ein Fehler potentielle Gegner zu unterschätzen oder sie sich klein zu denken/wünschen. Die Leute sind sicher nicht generell dumm, nur weil sie moralisch und/oder rechtlich bedenkliche Geschäftsmodelle pflegen. Zudem muss man unterscheiden: diejenigen, die an der Dialermasche verdienen, dürften vor allem die sein, die die Dialer entwickeln (lassen) und die Mehrwertdienste(nummern) anbieten. Und die sind alles andere als dumm. Gierig, verschlagen etc., gekauft; aber nicht dumm.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen kostenpflichtige Informationen habe ich gar nichts, wenn
> 1. ich vorher weiss was mich erwartet, und  2. der Preis nicht unverschämt ist 29,95 € und ich die Information nicht an x Stellen eh
> schon kostenlos erhalten kann.
> 
> ...


hallo steglitz...
wenn ich mir dein beitrag so durchlese... kommen mir schon einige gedanken. ich hatte als webmaster vor einigen jahren auch so kostenlose dienste angeboten auf verschiedene websites... immer schön vorbildlich - natürlich kostenlos! - habe selbstverständlich 3-4 stunden/tag an arbeit investiert - natürlich immer ohne eigennutz.... 
dann habe ich auch mal umgedacht und auch u.a. dialer für den inhalt eingesetzt!  kannst du dir einfach einmal vorstellen, dass man auch für seine arbeit/zeit etc. bezahlt werden will?  :bash: 
jetzt setze ich fast nur noch dialer auf meinen websites ein und verdiene gut mit meiner arbeit. dies ist bei weitem keine abzocke - ich biete dem nutzer einen entsprechenden gegenwert dafür... ich habe nur keine lust und keine geld/zeit alles kostenlos anzubieten!

gruss (auch-dialer)webmaster


----------



## dialerfucker (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymer "auch-dialer-webmaster" schrieb:



> ich biete dem nutzer einen entsprechenden gegenwert dafür...



Das möcht ich aber wirklich gerne mal sehen! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*Nutzwert von Dialern*

Hi Gast (webmaster),

Deine Worte


```
jetzt setze ich fast nur noch dialer auf meinen websites ein und verdiene gut mit meiner arbeit. dies ist bei weitem keine abzocke - ich biete dem nutzer einen entsprechenden gegenwert dafür... ich habe nur keine lust und keine geld/zeit alles kostenlos anzubieten!
```

höre ich wohl, aber mir fehlt der Glaube.

Ich habe - ganz abgesehen vom betrügerischen Unterschieben von Dialern - generell Zweifel, ob es überhaupt Dialer gibt, deren Content seinen Preis wert ist.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

> Ich habe - ganz abgesehen vom betrügerischen Unterschieben von Dialern - generell Zweifel, ob es überhaupt Dialer gibt, deren Content seinen Preis wert ist.



Hmm, wir kennen seine Seite nicht. Vielleicht ist er ja die rühmliche Ausnahme. Grundsätzlich ist ja eigentlich nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn jemand viel Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt, dafür Geld haben will und über Dialer abrechnet. Problem halt nur, dass auch solche Leute unter den Trittbrettfahrern, Abzockern, und Mehrgewinnlern in der Branche leidet. Angesichts dieser Faktoren würde ich vermutlich andere Zahlungswege anbieten. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Counselor (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dann habe ich auch mal umgedacht und auch u.a. dialer für den inhalt eingesetzt!  kannst du dir einfach einmal vorstellen, dass man auch für seine arbeit/zeit etc. bezahlt werden will?  :bash:



Hier offenbart sich ein grundlegendes Missverständnis:

Man meint im Gewerbe offensichtlich, der Aufwand ein Webangebot bereitzustellen rechtfertige per se jeden Preis. Das war aber noch nie so. Die Preisgestaltung richtet sich vielmehr nach Marktpreisen. Schon 1794 (Preußisches Allgemeines Landrecht) verstand man darunter den mittleren Preis der Ware zur Zeit der erfolgten Vertragsabschließung. So ist es noch heute: Nach der Rechtsprechung des BGH können Preisvereinbarungen bereits dann sittenwidrig sein, wenn der Preis wenig mehr als doppelt so hoch ist, wie der Marktpreis. Hier kann schon eine _verwerfliche Gesinnung_ indiziert sein. 

Da die meisten Dinge, die per Dialer angeboten werden, im Web von Hunderten von Anbietern kostenlos angeboten werden, kann jeder den Marktpreis der Dialer-Leistungen selbst einschätzen ...


----------



## stieglitz (9 Juni 2004)

@anonymer Gast



> dann habe ich auch mal umgedacht und auch u.a. dialer für den inhalt eingesetzt!  kannst du dir einfach einmal vorstellen, dass man auch für seine arbeit/zeit etc. bezahlt werden will?



Natürlich, ich will auch für meine Arbeit bezahlt werden! Aber für seriöse.

29,95 € zu verlangen für die Umrechnung von spanischen € in deutsche € ist allerdings schon heftig!
Ich unterstelle jetzt nicht, dass Du das bist, dann komme aber mal aus Deiner Anonymität heraus und zeig uns Deine Dienste!

Ein Gelschrankknacker hat auch eine Menge Arbeit, Ziel ausbaldowern, einbrechen, Tresor aufbrechen. Dann hat er  auch das voller Recht, die gefundene Sore mitzunehmen als Lohn für seine Arbeit.
oder? :-? 

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen ja alle worum es hier geht:
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...




Dieses Angebotsstruktur , wollen wir mal kurz hinterfragen .

Willkommen auf unserer Webmasterseite!
Verdienen Sie schnell und einfach Geld mit *Schneeballsystem.de.
Das Prinzip:
Schicken Sie über Ihren eigenen persönlichen Code ( erhalten Sie nach der Anmeldung )
Besucher auf *Schneeballsystem.de Ihre einzige Aufgabe besteht also darin Besucher zu 
besorgen.Für jeden Besucher der sich über den Dialer einwählt erhalten Sie 
die entsprechende Vergütung. Sie können an unserem Partnerprogramm nur teilnehmen wenn Sie ein Gewerbe angemeldet haben. Schicken Sie uns dazu eine Kopie Ihrer Gewerbeanmeldung zu, nur so können wir die Richtigkeit Ihrer Anmeldedaten überprüfen. 





> Link auf diese Seite
> Gewerbeanmeldung
> 
> Sie können ein Gewerbe/Unternehmen beim Gewerbeamt/Amt Ihrer Stadt/Gemeinde bzw. Firmensitz anmelden.
> ...



Der Verdienst:
Sie erhalten eine Standardvergütung von 65% pro Minute. Das entspricht 0,83€ Netto je Minute. 
Beispiel Sie schicken täglich auf *Schneeballsystem.de 100 Besucher. Davon wählen sich 10 Besucher durschnittlich 5 Minuten ein. Sie verdienen pro Tag also :

10 Besucher * 5 Minuten * 0,83€ = 41,50€ Netto
Das sind pro Monat 1245€ Netto! Einfacher geht es nicht Geld zu verdienen!
Über uns:
Seit 19XX sind wir erfolgreich im Internetbusiness tätig. Weit über 2500 zufriedene 
Webmaster verdienen inzwischen mit uns viel Geld. Guter Kundensupport und die
pünktliche Auszahlung zeichnen uns aus. Machen Sie mit!

Mal Lesen Liebe Homepagebesitzer
http://www.recht-der-homepage.de/steuern.html

Da kommt schnell die Wirkungsweise  eines Sittenwiedriges Schneeballsystems 
 nach § 6 c UWG in Betracht . Mal nachdenken 

                     Dialerbetreiber

Contentanbieter  , mal Faktor X 
Webmaster , mal Faktor X hoch 
Angeworbene Homepagebetreiber , mal Faktor X hoch ;(
Surfende Kunden mal faktor  X hoch ~

Ob diese Faktoren in dieser Monatlichen 1245€ Berechnung stimmen ?

Ein Schelm wer anders denkt  und das nur für ein Link 
Euere Müllabfuhr , Dieser Beitrag unterliegt der Pressefreiheit


----------



## Raimund (9 Juni 2004)

*Schneeballsystem?*

 
"Schneeballsystem" klingt doch etwas hausbacken, "Multilevelmarketing" ist effektvoller:

http://www.mlm-beobachter.de/

Die Geschäftsidee ist schon älter. Der Unterschied zum Dialergeschäftsmodell besteht darin, dass beim MLM zumindest noch auf der untersten Stufe ein Gegenwert sicht- und fühlbar ist.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich habe - ganz abgesehen vom betrügerischen Unterschieben von Dialern - generell Zweifel, ob es überhaupt Dialer gibt, deren Content seinen Preis wert ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, wir kennen seine Seite nicht. Vielleicht ist er ja die rühmliche Ausnahme. Grundsätzlich ist ja eigentlich nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn jemand viel Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt, dafür Geld haben will und über Dialer abrechnet. Problem halt nur, dass auch solche Leute unter den Trittbrettfahrern, Abzockern, und Mehrgewinnlern in der Branche leidet. Angesichts dieser Faktoren würde ich vermutlich andere Zahlungswege anbieten. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden...



hmmm... Grundsätzlich ja! Allerdings - habe natürlich auch "alternative" Zahlungswege im Angebot - aaaaber - bspw. bei Kreditkarten-Zahlungen  ist dort der Gewinn gleich NULL  :evil: 
Und ich denke nicht, dass mein Angebot/Arbeit 08/15 ist... und es sollte auch einen entsprechenden Gewinn erziehlen.
Mich kotz... da schon so manche Dreistigkeit von Kunden an... die mein Angebot nutzen und dann einfach die KK-Rechnung stornieren bzw. zurückbuchen!!!
Deshalb auch meine Entscheidung, vorwiegend einen Dialer einzusetzen!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> @anonymer Gast
> 
> Ein Gelschrankknacker hat auch eine Menge Arbeit, Ziel ausbaldowern, einbrechen, Tresor aufbrechen. Dann hat er  auch das voller Recht, die gefundene Sore mitzunehmen als Lohn für seine Arbeit.
> oder? :-?
> ...



jaja... Stieglitz   
Du bist einfach das typische Beispiel für einen Besucher dieses Forums  :crazy: Alles in einer Schublade stecken und gut...
Ich denke, du kannst dir sicherlich nicht den Arbeitsaufwand einer guten Seite vorstellen - geschweige von den Kosten (Provider, Traffic, Zeit etc.)!
Alles für NOTHING?????
Aber wir "Gelschrankknacker" sind ja immer nur Abzocker... man, man - bin sprachlos  :wall:


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir "Gelschrankknacker" sind ja immer nur Abzocker... man, man - bin sprachlos  :wall:




... dass ihr versucht mit *Gel*  Schränke zu knacken, habe ich mir insgeheim schon gedacht.


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

> Du bist einfach das typische Beispiel für einen Besucher dieses Forums  Alles in einer Schublade stecken und gut...



Das war ein Eigentor. Erst über Pauschalisierungen schimpfen und dann einen Satz später fröhlich drauf los pauschalisieren...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :unbekannt:


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Mich kotz... da schon so manche Dreistigkeit von Kunden an... die mein Angebot nutzen und dann einfach die KK-Rechnung stornieren bzw. zurückbuchen!!!
> > Deshalb auch meine Entscheidung, vorwiegend einen Dialer einzusetzen!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Counselor (10 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings - habe natürlich auch "alternative" Zahlungswege im Angebot - aaaaber - bspw. bei Kreditkarten-Zahlungen  ist dort der Gewinn gleich NULL  :evil:


Kann das nicht daher kommen, dass der Marktpreis für dein Angebot gleich NULL ist?





> Und ich denke nicht, dass mein Angebot/Arbeit 08/15 ist... und es sollte auch einen entsprechenden Gewinn erziehlen.


Was du denkst spielt in der Marktwirtschaft bei der  Preisbildung keine Rolle. Der Wert des Angebots bestimmt sich danach, was die Kunden dafür freiwillig (ohne Drohung der Telekom mit Anschlußsperre) ausgeben wollen.





> Mich kotz... da schon so manche Dreistigkeit von Kunden an... die mein Angebot nutzen und dann einfach die KK-Rechnung stornieren bzw. zurückbuchen!!!


Ein Indiz dafür, dass der Preis deines Angebots jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2004)

> Der Wert des Angebots bestimmt sich danach, was die Kunden dafür freiwillig (ohne Drohung der Telekom mit Anschlußsperre) ausgeben wollen.

Oh da hat jemand BWL studiert. Hättest dabei aber etwas mehr als den Studentinnen nachschauen sollen. Der Preis bestimmt sich nach der Nachfrage, und diese ist nach wie vor hoch. Das zählt nicht unbedingt für lebensnotwendige Güter, aber hier geht es ja nur ums Vergnügen.

> Ein Indiz dafür, dass der Preis deines Angebots jenseits von Gut und Böse ist.

Meine Fresse bist du ein n00b. Er sprach von Kreditkartenabrechnung. 
Ich bin mir sicher, das viele User dieses Forums auch schonmal "aus versehen" ihre Kreditkartennummer angegeben haben, aber die meisten normalen Menschen machen das absichtlich wenn sie für etwas zahlen wollen. Und dann sieht man vorher den Preis.


----------



## Eniac (10 Juni 2004)

>> Der Wert des Angebots bestimmt sich danach, was die Kunden dafür freiwillig (ohne Drohung der Telekom mit Anschlußsperre) ausgeben wollen.

> Der Preis bestimmt sich nach der Nachfrage, und diese ist nach wie vor hoch.

Fragt sich aber nur, wie denn diese Nachfrage generiert wird. IMHO macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob sich ein Verbraucher ganz bewusst für ein Angebot entscheidet oder ob er vorsätzlich und unter Vorspiegelung flscaher Tatsachen wie fe lende oder gut versteckte Preisangaben geneppt wird.

Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass ein Erwachsener freiwillig und in vollem Bewusstsein fast 30 EURO für eine halbe Stunde basteln nach Malvorlagen hinlegt.


----------



## Counselor (10 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis bestimmt sich nach der Nachfrage, und diese ist nach wie vor hoch.


Wir befinden uns wegen des Überhangs kostenloser Angebote auf einem www.net-lexikon.de/Kaeufermarkt.html+k%C3%A4ufermarkt&hl=de] Käufermarkt[/url]. 

Hohe Nachfrage kann jeder behaupten. Ich kann auch 30 EUR pro Einwahl willkürlich als Preis für Malvorlagen festsetzen, drei Einwahlen täglich generieren und was von hoher Nachfrage sülzen. Abgesehen davon kann auch bei hoher Nachfrage der absolute Marktpreis gegen Null tendieren, nämlich dann wenn das nachgefragte Gut nicht knapp wird und die Mehrheit der Konkurrenzangebote weiterhin kostenlos sind (was für die meisten Dialerabgebote inklusive Erotik zutrifft).

Wenn die Nachfrage an diesen Leistungen  tatsächlich höher als das Angebot (also hoch) wäre, dann müßten sich die Dialer-Partnerprogramme auch nicht durch massives Spamming und Cloaking von Suchmaschinen mit Gewalt vor die kostenlosen Angebote schieben.

Diese branchentypischen Verhaltensweisen (Cloaking, Suma-Spamming, größtmögliche Preisverschleierung) indizieren ehr ein massives Überangebot an Leistungen, das die Nachfrage weit mehr als befriedigt. Das aber nennt sich Käufermarkt, in dem der Kunde den Preis macht.



> Er sprach von Kreditkartenabrechnung ... Und dann sieht man vorher den Preis.


Ja, aber nicht das Angebot. Wenn der Inhalt den Preis nicht wert ist, dann storniert man nachträglich. Wenn hier also ständig hohe Stornoquoten bejammert werden, dann liegt das am Content , der fehlenden Kundenzufriedenheit und an der Differenz vom Dialer-Phantasiepreis zu dem Preis, den  man tatsächlich  am Markt erzielen kann.

Ich wünsche der Dialerbranche noch viele verlorene Prozesse wegen der maßlos überhöhten Preise. 0


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[email protected] man merkt das du nicht gerade im biz beschäftigt bist... lala :crazy:
Lerne und verstehe erst einmal  das Business... sorry mod... musste gesagt werden  :stumm:
Bin nur immer wieder sauer... über solche unqualifizierten Beiträge bzw. Antworten!!!
... das Forum leidet auch immer mehr an Qualität - war früher anders.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Forum leidet auch immer mehr an Qualität - war früher anders.


ob das wohl an den vielen anonymen Postern liegt ?


----------



## Counselor (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] man merkt das du nicht gerade im biz beschäftigt bist... lala :crazy:


Da muß man nicht beschäftigt sein. Es gibt bessere Jobs.





> Lerne und verstehe erst einmal  das Business... sorry mod... musste gesagt werden  :stumm:


Brauchts nicht. Die maßlos überhöhten Preise sprechen für sich.


----------



## Müllabfuhr (18 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nur immer wieder sauer... über solche unqualifizierten Beiträge bzw. Antworten!!!
> ... das Forum leidet auch immer mehr an Qualität - war früher anders.



Man hat eben reagiert , es kommt nix mehr öffentlich , welches als angeblicher Rechtsberatung ausgelegt werden könnte.
Es giebt genügend andere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten.

Objektive Antworten/Eingeständnisse wären erwünscht !
Aber dieses machen kaum welche , auf dem elektronischen "Delete" Stuhl landen.

[ Frei nach der Satire Sendung : Das Königliche Bayrische Amtsgericht   
Könnte man auch satirische Verhandlungen/Diskussionen führen
und sich anschließen bei einer Mass Bier einigen ]

Lieber diskutieren als reagieren 

Wieder nette Kollegen gefunden, die keinen Bock haben.
Eueren Dialermüll von den Kundenrechnern zu entsorgen.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Juni 2004)

Es schon erstaunlich mit welcher Unverfrorenheit die Branche auf
die Anschuldigungen reagiert. 
Nur gut, dass sie sich damit das Geschäft kaputt macht, leider ab auch das der seriösen Anbieter. (sofern es solche noch gibt)

Dabei ist das auch betriebswirtschaftlicher Unsinn. Inzwischen dürfte doch fast jedem, der nicht mit Scheuklappen rumrennt, klar sein, was es sich mit den Dialern auf sich hat. Würden die Anbieter einen realen Gegenwert für, sagen wir mal € 2,--, anbieten, und der Kunde vertrauen schöpfen,
könnten sie doch ein mehrfaches an trafik erzielen.
100 x 2,-- € sind 200 € und wäre doch besser als 1 x 29,95 €! Von den ganzen Scherereien bei der Forderungsbetreibung mal abgesehen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
obwohl der Thread nicht mehr ganz dem Eingangsposting folgte, schreibe ich folgenden Fall mal hier rein, da es wahrscheinlich um denselben Dialer geht und 2.Posting (Gast) ich selbst war. (Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei einem Bekannten ebenfalls diesen Dialer gefunden, zum Glück folgenlos) 

Ausgangspunkt: 
Ein Vereinskollege erhielt T-Com-Rechnung Nov.-Dez. 04 mit Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten  Dem Betrag nach, könnte es sich um mehrere Einwahlen über einen DC-Dialer handeln (ca.120 Euro).
Er hat ungekürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert.
Aufgrund meiner Hinweise hat er auf dem Rechner einen Dialer gefunden, der etwas mit Erdkunde zu tun hätte. Da seit der Telefonrechnung die Internetverbindung gekappt blieb, hat er den Dialer gestartet und mir folgende Nr. mitgeteilt  90090001222.

Obwohl die Bestätigung von der T-Com noch aussteht, denke ich, dass dies der Übeltäter war. Ich werde mir das vor Ort anschauen und bei folgenden Aussagen nochmals nachhaken:
Den Dialer hätte sich wahrscheinlich sein Sohn zusammen mit einem Mitschüler bei Recherchen über Google eingefangen. Einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst hätte der Sohn auf keinen Fall in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Außerdem wäre ein Herunterladen des Dialers oder auch eine Preishinweis nicht bemerkt worden. Der Mitschüler soll hierzu auch noch befragt werden. Allerdings wurden Fragen wie z.B.
Sind die Einstellungen korrekt? Ländereinstellung: deutsch oder so ähnlich, mit  OK beantwortet worden.
Hätte dazu noch folgende Fragen: 
Hatte irgendjemand mit diesem Dialer im letzten Jahr ebenfalls schon Probleme.?
Vor allem bezüglich Download und Preisanzeige. Jurist und ich (gast) hatten im letzen Jahr schon Unklarheiten bei der Preisanzeige festgestellt; siehe Anfangspostings.

In der neuesten Dialerversion von erdkunde-online steht bei der Wirkungsweise, dass einiges in der Registry abgelegt wird. Wo finde ich da am schnellsten etwas ? 

Da die Nr. im Dezember von der Regtp gesperrt wurde, besteht ja noch die Hoffnung, dass rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen wird. Geschieht dies dann für alle Dialer dieser Nr. oder nur für einzelne Web-Seiten. ? 

Ach ja, Hash-Wert überprüfe ich natürlich und Anfrage/Meldung geht, wenn es diesen Dialer betrifft, auch an die Regtp.

Gibt es noch weitere Tipps ?


Vielen Dank im voraus.
Pfadfinder


----------

